# What a happy generator



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

By "happy," of course, I mean "gayest generator ever" :laughing:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

That's amazing. Where is this? A preschool ? Even the meter can got some paint :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> That's amazing. Where is this? A preschool ? Even the meter can got some paint :laughing:


It's a City Multipurpose building in a nearby town. It has a gymnasium/auditorium, a kitchen, some classrooms, city hall is located there. The basement is converted into a kid's after-school and summer activity program, hence all the artwork.

But the inside joke is that there is a very active gay community in this particular town so the generator is a perfect fit.

Too bad it's not a Cummins. Or a Siemens. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Or even an Onan(ist). :laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The meter socket is a little swishy too..


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thats not a generator.... thats the peace train.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

erics37 said:


> By "happy," of course, I mean "gayest generator ever" :laughing:


 An Extreme case of Graffitigen ! Look it up ! :laughing:


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like they needed to hit the pipe rail fence with some paint too before it rusted....


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Cow said:


> Looks like they needed to hit the pipe rail fence with some paint too before it rusted....


The generator will look like that in a few years too  It's about 1/4 mile from the ocean.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

What growhouse is that connected to?:laughing:


----------



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

cow said:


> looks like they needed to hit the pipe a little less....


fify


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

erics37 said:


> By "happy," of course, I mean "gayest generator ever" :laughing:


I love rainbows and unicorns:yes:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Several traffic signal control cabinets in downtown Reno are painted with various artwork. Mostly western themes, nothing like the generator.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

My compliments on your painting skills eric. You show real talent. :thumbsup:


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

erics37 said:


> By "happy," of course, I mean "gayest generator ever" :laughing:


Only in Oregon


----------

